# TeraFire, LLC -- BitCoin Now Accepted



## terafire (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Just a quick announcement that BitCoin is now officially supported.


Although we always worked with our customers on alternative payment methods, all orders and invoices are able to use BitCoin as a payment method..

Thanks for listening!


----------



## beast5 (Apr 19, 2014)

terafire said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just a quick announcement that BitCoin is now officially supported.
> 
> ...


Intersting, BitCoin i am a noob at this.

did your clients asked about this payment option? no one ever talked to us about it, it is interesting to know,, thank you


----------



## terafire (Apr 27, 2014)

We actually have had a few inquiries, and since we added the payment method a few people have bought using bitcoin


----------



## zionvps (May 8, 2014)

How would you deal with the values of bitcoin falling?


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 8, 2014)

zionvps said:


> How would you deal with the values of bitcoin falling?


From my understanding most providers that use bitcoin use a service such as BitPay that uses the current exchange rate between USD/BitCoin on the fly during purchase to give an up to date price then after the purchase completes it converts the bitcoin immediately to USD.


----------



## terafire (May 17, 2014)

Actually we use blockchain directly.


----------



## Schultz (Jun 12, 2014)

terafire said:


> Actually we use blockchain directly.


Would it not be smarter to use a service like BitPay? Unless you're stashing your BTC in hope that it rises in the future.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 12, 2014)

Necro much?


----------



## sundaymouse (Jun 15, 2014)

Boxode said:


> Would it not be smarter to use a service like BitPay? Unless you're stashing your BTC in hope that it rises in the future.


BitPay isn't very cooperative sometimes, but generally fine. And obviously you get the best rate from using blockchain directly.


----------

